# The Librarians



## REBerg (Dec 12, 2014)

I watched the premier double episode of _The Librarians_ (TNT, Sunday nights) Dec. 7 and enjoyed the combination of elements from_ Doctor Who_ and _Warehouse 13_.

Noah Wyle, as the Librarian, is a rumpled, distracted genius-type who even sports a bow tie during the episode. The Librarian is charged with keeping magic out of the world by collecting and protecting artifacts in an other-dimensional, sentient Library. The series was preceded by three TNT made-for-TV movies, which I have not seen.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 12, 2014)

I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## willwallace (Dec 13, 2014)

I just watched it last night,  and the similarities to Warehouse 13 are so obvious,  someone should be paying royalties.  Looks decent,  I will give it  a shot.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks like Syfy should be the royalty-paying party. I did a quick check and found that the _Librarian_ flicks came out in 2004, 2006 and 2008, whereas the first episode of _Warehouse 13 _aired in 2009.


Derivative or not, at least the new series promises to be entertaining. No one else has given me ninjas in Oklahoma.


----------



## willwallace (Dec 15, 2014)

Nothing new under the sun,  right? It does look like a good show,  can't have too many of those.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 15, 2014)

Seems only natural that offspring bear some resemblance to their parents.


Both Warehouse 13 and the Librarians have also been compared to the Indiana Jones series.


Altogether, a superlative DNA pool. Hope the series has legs.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 27, 2014)

The Christmas episode was entertaining  -- different, funny and slightly touching. Inspired casting with Bruce Campbell Santa Claus/St. Nicholas.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Dec 29, 2014)

I love *Warehouse 13* but somehow cannot get stuck into *The Librarians* eventhough both series are similar. I tried but it seems too fake. *Warehouse 13* can been cheesy too but it's knowingly cheesy, if that makes any sense?


----------



## Michael Colton (Dec 29, 2014)

I enjoyed it quite a bit. I have only seen the premier two-hour presentation, but the rest are recorded on my DVR. I have never seen any of the films (I believe there were three) that were made before the show. I originally set it to record primarily because of Christian Kane and actually liked the show as a whole.

I never enjoyed Warehouse 13 because there just weren't any characters I enjoyed.


----------



## willwallace (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm liking the Librarians more as the show developes. The last episode, "And The Apple of Discord", was a tasty treat. Dragons, the "real" librarian returning, a conclave of magical beings, Rome, Cassandra turning evil-what more could you ask for? Now I'm really looking forward to seeing this show do well enough in the ratings to stick around.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 30, 2014)

willwallace said:


> I'm liking the Librarians more as the show developes. The last episode, "And The Apple of Discord", was a tasty treat. Dragons, the "real" librarian returning, a conclave of magical beings, Rome, Cassandra turning evil-what more could you ask for? Now I'm really looking forward to seeing this show do well enough in the ratings to stick around.



I think there is definitely an audience for this one.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Dec 30, 2014)

BAYLOR said:


> I think there is definitely an audience for this one.



Deadline says you're right. I can't post links yet so I'll just sum it up: The Librarians pilot episode was cable's most watched debut of 2014. Pulling in 5.4 million viewers. It's dropped to the mid-3 million mark since, but I'm guessing it's because Noah Wyle doesn't have the lead role anymore.  

I loved the movies and have been watching them ever since the first one in 2004! I was so happy when they decided to do a TV series, because the third one was only so-so. Now, we have an american Doctor Who type show on our hands. It's a very original show on top of that too!


----------



## REBerg (Dec 30, 2014)

Episode 5 benefited by the return of The Doctor, oops, make that The Librarian. The writers are giving Noah Wyle some real dialogue gems, like “Three things that dragons love – sleeping, Russ Meyer movies and riddles.”


----------



## purple_kathryn (Dec 31, 2014)

I might have to give it a go. It just looked really dated and cheap on the syfy adverts


----------



## Chris Guillory (Dec 31, 2014)

I just saw the trailer for this one. Hopefully I can catch the premier on On Demand. Admittedly, the first thing about this that caught my attention was Christian Kane. I really liked his character in the Angel series years ago.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 31, 2014)

Good news, for the benefit of those of us who are me (sorry, stole that from an early Buffy episode): TNT has scheduled reruns of_ The Librarian_ movies.

_Quest for the Spear_ (2004) is set for Jan. 4; _Return to King Solomon's Mine_s (2006), Jan. 11.

I don't know if the third flick, _Curse of the Judas Chalice_ (2008) will run on Jan. 18, but that would he the logical extension.

I'll watch them with my brain set in “prequel” mode.


----------



## willwallace (Dec 31, 2014)

I will have to try and see them, I went into the series without having seen any of the movies.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Dec 31, 2014)

willwallace said:


> I will have to try and see them, I went into the series without having seen any of the movies.


Just note ONLY Noah Wyle is in the movie. None of the other characters in the series is. The movies, however are better.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 31, 2014)

Cli-Fi said:


> Just note ONLY Noah Wyle is in the movie. None of the other characters in the series is. The movies, however are better.



If this show manages a full series run, then it might end up being better then the films.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 1, 2015)

Noah Wyle isn't scheduled to be a series regular, although that may change when _Falling Skies _ends.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 1, 2015)

REBerg said:


> Noah Wyle isn't scheduled to be a series regular, although that may change when _Falling Skies _ends.



Yes that is what I am hoping for. Honestly what else has he got to do? It's clear he loves that role! Also actors that have a good relationship with a TV Channel tend to stay on there. In fact, Wyle's career has sort of opened my eyes to other actors who do this as well. I think this happens more on cable however. Many a HBO regulars still do HBO shows.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 1, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> Also actors that have a good relationship with a TV Channel tend to stay on there.



Yes, I've always loved the way actors turn up unexpectedly in multiple sci-fi shows.

Case in point: Niall Matter, bad boy scientist Zane Donovan from_ Eureka_, gets the male lead in _Primeval: New World,_ then encounters Colin Ferguson, _Eureka_ Sheriff Jack Carter, while searching for a time-traveling triceratops. Priceless.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 1, 2015)

REBerg said:


> Yes, I've always loved the way actors turn up unexpectedly in multiple sci-fi shows.
> 
> Case in point: Niall Matter, bad boy scientist Zane Donovan from_ Eureka_, gets the male lead in _Primeval: New World,_ then encounters Colin Ferguson, _Eureka_ Sheriff Jack Carter, while searching for a time-traveling triceratops. Priceless.



That would be a bad but hilarious crossover episode.


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 2, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> Just note ONLY Noah Wyle is in the movie. None of the other characters in the series is. The movies, however are better.


 
In the movies, he was pretty much in the same boat as the new Guardian and the three Librarian recruits are in the new series. Bob Newhart was the Librarian. And Jane Curtin added to the mix quite well. Wylie was the newbie.

I have to say that I wasn't heartbroken when the last of the tv movies was over. I didn't see a future beyond that. I have been pleasantly surprised by the new series. It is often just for laughs, but has plenty of action and adventure. I just wish the key villain wasn't Max Headroom. His character seems weak. But overall it's a lot of fun and very entertaining.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 4, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> That would be a bad but hilarious crossover episode.



Would be and was.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2423184/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_7

Not so much crossover, though, as both actors were characters other than those they played on _Eureka_


----------



## Jesse412 (Jan 14, 2015)

Episode 7 "And the Rule of Three"  



Spoiler



I like the use of the magic versus science trope and the science fair was an interesting setting I don't think I've seen used much.  Morgan le Fay is an interesting addition and it was nice to see Alicia Witt show up.  Interesting development about Jenkins being much older than he appears.



Episode 8 "And the Heart of Darkness" 



Spoiler



I generally enjoy haunted house stories and this was done fairly well.  Katie being the evil entity was an interesting twist.  I liked that Cassandra was the one to step up and save everyone.  Nice references to the Star Trek transporter and the TARDIS.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 14, 2015)

I thought of the films as my guilty pleasure and was delighted to see the series, but I only managed to watch part of the first episode and gave up, disappointed. I felt the humour that worked in the films fell flat in the series. Probably just me.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 15, 2015)

I've now watched the first two movies. Although I liked both of them, I like the series more.

I enjoy getting to know an ensemble cast as the character themselves are getting to know each other and interact.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 20, 2015)

The last two episodes this season are very Star Trek-like and totally fun. I'm surprised Jonathan Frakes wasn't involved. He has a relationship with Christian Kane and worked heavily on Leverage. I'm almost certain Dean Devlin got those ideas from Star Trek.

EDIT: Never mind: The Loom of Fate





> was written by John Rogers and directed by Jonathan Frakes



http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/5795...ason-1-recap-light-fate-city.htm#.VL3I1kfF_JY

Haha I know his style without even looking it up.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 20, 2015)

Whaaat? Season 1 over already?

I know cable series seasons are short, but the finales always take me by surprise. It didn't help that TNT ran double episodes on the last two Sundays.

I worry whenever a network starts burning episodes. TNT has apparently not made a decision on a second season, although I've read that the ratings were good.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jan 20, 2015)

Episode 9 "And the City of Light"  



Spoiler



I love the homage to *Invasion of the Body Snatchers* (1978) even going as far as copying the Donald Sutherland pose at the end of that film.



Episode 10 "And the Loom of Fate" 



Spoiler



Nice reveals that Jenkins is actually Galahad and Dulaque was Lancelot, which some posters had already put together.  I liked the three realities each with a different librarian and intertwining them as the resolution was a nice touch.  I was surprised to see Jerry O'Connell show up as young Dulaque.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 20, 2015)

REBerg said:


> Whaaat? Season 1 over already?
> 
> I know cable series seasons are short, but the finales always take me by surprise. It didn't help that TNT ran double episodes on the last two Sundays.
> 
> I worry whenever a network starts burning episodes. TNT has apparently not made a decision on a second season, although I've read that the ratings were good.



It premiered as TNT's highest rated show in history, even beating summer's The Last Ship. It settled back down into average 2-3 Million viewers territory. I was half expecting to see, The Librarians will return...At the end credits, but the ending of Episode 10 felt like it could just end right there. Everything was wrapped up nicely. Which was a surprise. Cable doesn't usually get the chance to do that and even if they do, usually don't do it for first season runs...We'll see.


----------



## willwallace (Jan 20, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> It premiered as TNT's highest rated show in history, even beating summer's The Last Ship. It settled back down into average 2-3 Million viewers territory. I was half expecting to see, The Librarians will return...At the end credits, but the ending of Episode 10 felt like it could just end right there. Everything was wrapped up nicely. Which was a surprise. Cable doesn't usually get the chance to do that and even if they do, usually don't do it for first season runs...We'll see.



I felt the same way, the way the season ended, they could either have another season or just say that's it, one was enough.  Very enjoyable, I hope it comes back.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 26, 2015)

An element of the show that consistently caused me to chuckle was the troupe's response whenever their investigative authority was questioned.

Badges? They don't need no stinking badges! They're librarians.

Still no word on a second season. C'mon TNT!


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 26, 2015)

REBerg said:


> Still no word on a second season. C'mon TNT!


 
I won't go into plot points, etc. Suffice to say that because it was billed as the "season finale" instead of the "series finale", it will perforce return for another set of episodes.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 26, 2015)

clovis-man said:


> I won't go into plot points, etc. Suffice to say that because it was billed as the "season finale" instead of the "series finale", it will perforce return for another set of episodes.



Actually most TV shows only say Series Finale, when they know they are ending. Thereby, TNT would have already announced no new episodes and that it was cancelled. No news at this point, is still no news. It will probably be a couple of weeks or even months before they make the decision. 

The Last Ship which is what we can compare it to, was renewed so early because it was their highest rated show in history. They did not anticipate it would do as well as it did. It constantly maintained 4 million viewers throughout the season and was renewed three weeks into airing. 

The Librarians are a little different, because they know the market. They know there is some type of fanbase out there based on the first three movies. I don't know what ratings they were expecting. The pilot did well, but it now has dropped to only 2 million viewers. 

I'm not saying it will be cancelled, I'm just pointing out that having no Series Finale means nothing. Since shows seem to constantly get pulled off the air without any ending or huge announcement like that.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, Netflix is heavily populated by the corpses of tv shows that never saw the end coming.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 13, 2015)

Well Looks like we're getting another season. There's been talk it might even air in summer, which would be a ratings bonanza for TNT, since that's when the Last Ship is returning as well! However, that will be a tight production schedule. 

http://deadline.com/2015/02/the-librarians-renewed-season-2-tnt-1201372001/


----------



## REBerg (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeehaa! Thanks for the update and link


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 15, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> Well Looks like we're getting another season. There's been talk it might even air in summer, which would be a ratings bonanza for TNT, since that's when the Last Ship is returning as well! However, that will be a tight production schedule.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/02/the-librarians-renewed-season-2-tnt-1201372001/



Great news.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 26, 2015)

Definitely a great series.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 3, 2015)

The second-season premier was a delight.
The double-episode debut was packed with magic, introduced a new archvillain and gave Noah Wyle a line that would never have come out of Tom Mason's mouth: "It's never the aliens."


----------



## Cli-Fi (Nov 4, 2015)

REBerg said:


> The second-season premier was a delight.
> The double-episode debut was packed with magic, introduced a new archvillain and gave Noah Wyle a line that would never have come out of Tom Mason's mouth: "It's never the aliens."



Definitely a great line. Enjoying the new season.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Dec 15, 2015)

OMG Did anybody see the latest video game episode? So much fun First Star Trek and then it ends up being a video game!!! Makes for a perfect Jones centric episode.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 29, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> OMG Did anybody see the latest video game episode? So much fun First Star Trek and then it ends up being a video game!!! Makes for a perfect Jones centric episode.


Another season already gone. I was happy to see TNT announce at the end of the last episode that _The Librarians_ will be back. We were kept waiting after the first season.

The video game episode was a season standout. Not being a game player, I could not have figured things out like Jones did. Probably the only other librarian who could have done it would have been Cassandra. She became a more go-to character this season.

I hope this series sticks around for a few more seasons. It's light, creative entertainment.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 3, 2016)

I _really _wanted to like this and I thought that the stand-alones were great fun and yet... and yet... it just didn't work for me at all. I know that there are similarities between this and W13 but there was something about W13 that I just really liked.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 3, 2016)

WaylanderToo said:


> I _really _wanted to like this and I thought that the stand-alones were great fun and yet... and yet... it just didn't work for me at all. I know that there are similarities between this and W13 but there was something about W13 that I just really liked.


No doubt about it. _Warehouse 13_ had a quirky humor that_ The Librarians _lacks.
It seemed as though the writing for the first season of_ TL_ was better. Maybe something changed there.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 30, 2016)

REBerg said:


> No doubt about it. _Warehouse 13_ had a quirky humor that_ The Librarians _lacks.
> It seemed as though the writing for the first season of_ TL_ was better. Maybe something changed there.



The Liberians does have it moments.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 8, 2016)

Bridging the gap between TV seasons ...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0765384086/?tag=id2100-20


----------



## REBerg (Nov 23, 2016)

It's back!


----------



## Verity (Nov 29, 2016)

I was told I'd probably enjoy this, so I got the first season, not realising there were also films.
I enjoyed the first season so much, I went and bought all three films, really enjoyed them, too, and now I'm getting season 2.  All the characters are great, though I think I'm probably fondest of Jenkins - and it was something of a surprise to realise that Christian Kane used to be the Evil Lawyer from Wolfram and Hart in Angel!


----------



## REBerg (Feb 8, 2017)

*3.10 And the Wrath of Chaos*
Great season finale. No cliffhanger ending, which worried me for a few minutes until I checked and discovered that TNT had already renewed the show for a fourth season. 

‘The Librarians’ Renewed For Season 4 By TNT


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 13, 2017)

REBerg said:


> *3.10 And the Wrath of Chaos*
> Great season finale. No cliffhanger ending, which worried me for a few minutes until I checked and discovered that TNT had already renewed the show for a fourth season.
> 
> ‘The Librarians’ Renewed For Season 4 By TNT



Not a surprise.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## REBerg (Jan 25, 2018)

*4.10 And Some Dude Named Jeff*
A must-see episode for D&D players, with a big bow to Camelot and winks for fans of _Lord of the Rings_ and _Star Wars_.


----------



## Caledfwlch (Jan 27, 2018)

Had never heard of this Series, though I think I have heard of the Films, but sounds right up my Boulevard, and will check it out!!

I get very confused by Eric Kripke's Logo (at least the one used at the end of Supernatural episodes) 
It says something along the lines of "Kripke Inc Scrap Metal & Entertainment"
Is it a joke, or did EK actually start out in the Scrap Metal trade, made a load of cash, and parleyed that up into launching a Production Company, and given the hit Supernatural became, presumably making a pile of cash that makes the Cash he injected into the Production House look a pittance?
Inquiring Minds (well this one) are baffled and intrigued!!!!


----------



## REBerg (Feb 11, 2018)

Four seasons a fan. Will TNT spring for a fifth? No word to date.


----------



## nixie (Jul 29, 2018)

I've binged watch all 4 seasons this week. Watched the first two seasons previously then forget about.
Disappointed to discover they may not being doing a fifth.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 29, 2018)

nixie said:


> I've binged watch all 4 seasons this week. Watched the first two seasons previously then forget about.
> Disappointed to discover they may not being doing a fifth.



That would be disappointing , but then again 4 seasons is not a bad run.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 29, 2018)

Sad news. _The Librarians_ is pure fun.
At least these days, shows have a shot at continuing on a streaming service. I wonder if the showrunners have had any luck since the cancellation was announced in March.
I'll watch for the complete series disc version to be released.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 29, 2018)

REBerg said:


> Sad news. _The Librarians_ is pure fun.
> At least these days, shows have a shot at continuing on a streaming service. I wonder if the showrunners have had any luck since the cancellation was announced in March.
> I'll watch for the complete series disc version to be released.



Several telefilms and  4 seasons . Lots of adventure there.


----------

